# Tankmates for Electric Blue Acara?



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

KnownSyntax said:


> I'm almost done setting up my 55 gallon aquarium, and I've find my fish of choice to be the electric blue acara. The only question I have is what are some other good tank mates for this fish?
> 
> I'll be getting 2-4 of these guys, and so far I'm not finding much on other tank mates (besides once they reach their adult size that they will eat anything that can fit in their mouth).


 Colombian tetra's are active ,fast fish that grow fairly quickly and as adult's would be too large /fast to be viewed as snack's.
Smaller fishes would indeed be NFL (not for long) once the Acara's reached adult size.
Would not consider other fishes that dwell near the bottom for there is scarce territory in 55 gal for adult size Acara's to claim their own space and while you might get away with other bottom dweller's while the Acara's are small,they won't stay small for long with good care.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I kept normal Blue acaras years ago. They don't get that big and the electric blue ones will be smaller due to inbreeding. I found EBJD never grew well. 

I kept a breeding pair of Blue acaras in a 50 gal that is a good size for them. I kept mine with a pictus cat and some red eye tetras. I even had some cory cats for a while. The only time the Blue acaras get aggressive with non cichlid tank mates is during spawning. They are not overly aggressive fish with other non cichlids. But they will get aggressive with other cichlids. Yes the big fish always eats the little fish. My acara did take out a few tetras when he got bigger. 

Give them lots of rocks and wood to hide and play around in. Plants are not the best for them mine like to dig and take out aggression on the plants. They up root plants with easy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2015)

I have 2 electric blue aracas in my 72 bowfront with a few miscellaneous other fish like rainbow fish, rainbow cichlids, lemon tetras and a severum. did not pick on anybody maybe because they are small but i have 4 rainbow cichlids in the tank and a large severum and no one bothers anybody. My tank is pretty much bare. I have a few plants that got destroyed by the rainbow cichlids. Tomorrow im gonna tear the tank down. New substrate and plants. Only keeping the acara and im gonna add some diamond and bleeding heart tetras. Some angels and gouramis. They should all be fine. Deep body tetras will be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2015)

Another pick showing tank makes. You can play around with fish till you find what works


----------

